

Ask HN: Would you test your web app against simulated infrastructure failure? - yaelwrites

Would you pay for a product that provides a third level of testing after unit and integration?<p>It would allow you to deploy your entire app infrastructure onto a set of lightweight VMs, then let you specify tests (infrastructure failures like packet loss, high latency between nodes; getting pushed into swap; running out of disk; nodes becoming unreachable). Then you could run your application against those tests to ensure it fails gracefully under those conditions.
======
bennyg
I'm not sure how much I'd pay since most of the web stuff I do is toy anyways.
However, I think there's a big market for this - just like I think there's a
big market for this for natively developed apps as well.

